# Kubota T&G Products



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

When you have looked at the Rest and before you Buy Take a look at the Best!!!!

Kubota TG Products


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

you've got the right color dean.. just the wrong brand...


no this is more to my liking..
<img src=http://www.simplicitymfg.com/images/m_legacy_xl.jpg>


----------

